# Snuggle Safe Heating Disc



## Little Hogs

I am picking up my hedgehog - she is flying in and I have a 3 hour drive from the airport to get her home. I have had a hedgehog before who lived to travel and had not issues. Since she is a baby I was wondering if anyone has used a snuggle safe heating disc. Also Is this good to keep with them all the time - during cold months or cold buildings.

Thanks


----------



## smhufflepuff

Yep; I've used a SnuggleSafe disc. I have two... one for each hedgie; they work great. 

Just follow the directions for heating (ie, do not overheat) and make sure it's in it's fleece cover so it's not too hot for baby. 

I wouldn't use it 100% of the time as your hedgies' main source of heating. Rather, I'd use it for trips to the vet, after bathtime, if there's a storm coming that you think might knock out power... those kind of events; not for continuous use.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

You could use one but be careful to check it over and to make sure not to use it after the expiration date or to overheat it. There was a story a few months back and even though it may have been due to it being overheated or past expiration, it made me opt for mitten warmers to be on the safe side. Another reason I opted to change to mitten warmers is that they provide their own heat and if the electricity went out I wouldn't have an efficient way to heat the Snugglesafe.


----------



## MissC

I use those disposable handwarmers you can get for $2. 

And every. single. time. we drive somewhere with Snarf, Jamie reminds me that the sleeping bag I line his carrier with is good to minus 15, so don't over-do it with the handwarmers. And every. single. time. I am paranoid and end up cooking the little dude and he spends all of his time on my lap cooling off. 

My advice: ensure hedgie can get away from the heat source; get and religiously check a digital thermometer; don't over-cook your hedgie!  

I prefer the handwarmers as even if the power goes out, I can still provide heat...I think the SnuggleSafes have to be microwaved? not sure...so wouldn't do you any good if you lost power.


----------



## Little Hogs

Wow Thanks for the tips  . A friend bought me a Snuggle Safe disc and I was kind of afraid to use it, but I think for bring her home it would be find. I have a carrier all set up. Here is anothe question. My friend also asked if we needed a heat lamp (* like they use with lizards)
We can get a lamp stand and the heat lamp with 150 watt bulb for free. Anyone have any comments on that heat souce. This is for at home. In the summer our hedgie will be find, but he winter months ( and it is still cold here a bit) he might need to extra warmths.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## MissC

Little Hogs said:


> Wow Thanks for the tips  . A friend bought me a Snuggle Safe disc and I was kind of afraid to use it, but I think for bring her home it would be find. I have a carrier all set up. Here is anothe question. My friend also asked if we needed a heat lamp (* like they use with lizards)
> We can get a lamp stand and the heat lamp with 150 watt bulb for free. Anyone have any comments on that heat souce. This is for at home. In the summer our hedgie will be find, but he winter months ( and it is still cold here a bit) he might need to extra warmths.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


Check out the stickies on the Housing & Accessories thread...there's a lot of great info there!


----------

